# Smile -> The $20 Blucky...foggers...and I think thats it...



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Went to "the" halloween store in St. Louis to check out the goods - mainly to get ideas. The trip made me appreciate what shopping around does for ones wallet.

Johnny Brocks is been a St. Louis institution. They have Johnny Brocks Dungeon - in the basement - which stocks darn near everything halloween costume, prop, gimmick, or gag ever invented.

Well, as a rookie haunter - I've been searching for the elusive $7 Blucky. To no avail - but have found his cousin - the $10 Blucky online. So I got excited when I walked inside JB's and saw a disply of Bluckys. POWEE - $20... definitely $7 Blucky's upper east side cousin.

The amazing thing is that JB's will turn their Blucky inventory over 10 times before Halloween.

Much to their credit - they jumped on the Halloween bandwagon I know atleast as early as the mid-eighties and have ridden it ever since. And much to their credit - they take it seriously. I got to eaves drop on a merchandising conversation - we were in the dungeon in a far corner gandering at the goods - and the manager (possible the owner from her merchandise-speak) and a young gun were working on a small, small section of a wall. The owner was looking at this 2 foot wide by 4 foot high section of stuff and says "we have $1000 of merchandise in this section - surely you can make it better looking than this." Regardless of what they were selling - I appreciate that kind of attitude.

FOGGERS...

Well, from an earlier post I was looking for foggers and came across a dealer - recommended in a seperate thread - that I think fits the bill.

On Pro Sound and Stage Lighting (http://www.pssl.com) - which I forget who - recommended... I found this:
CHAUVET FX800 700 WATT FOG MACHINE W/WIRED REMOTE
$49.95

Seemed like a winner - not the least wattage - not the most - has a remote - bought two.

If they suck - my fault for not getting the Walmart ones. But at least that issue is put to rest and I can concentrate on bigger battles.

and I think that's it!

EWS


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You've got the idea Ed. You have to shop around, that's for sure. A "bargain" is all in the eyes of the beholder though.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I had no idea that St Louis has a halloween store.That is awesome!I live about 20 minutes away.Is there a way you can hook me up with an address?


----------



## Adcurium (Sep 25, 2005)

Which website sells the $10 blucky?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'll look up the $10 blucky...

As for Johnny Brocks:
http://www.johnniebrocks.com/

THere Hampton store is loaded on two floors.

Hope the helps!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Now I can't find the link...darnit.

It MIGHT be an ebay store - but will look later on.

I thought, though, it was somebodies haunt store not associated with ebay. If I kept better bookmark notes I'd remember!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Bingo!

http://monsterguts.com/misc.htm


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks,I will be visiting them real soon


----------

